# Seizures GONE!



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

My green auratus that were having the "seizures" have finally stopped! I added more plants to their viv and put two more hideouts in there. I also increased the amount of calcium dusted foods and that helped. I think it was a combination of those things that stopped them. My blue auartus had more hideouts in their viv and more plants as well. That's why my blues didnt have the problem. Thanks for the advice from you more experienced froggers, it saved the lives of my adorabvle lil green auratus. Thank you all so so much! I'm so glad to see my green buddies healthy again. Sadly, I lost one of my greens from the seizures At least i didn't lose anymore though, but i will still miss him very much, because he was my favorite because of his unique pattern. Thanks for the advice, it helped me from losing my other four buddies.


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

Hooray!! That's such good news! I'm sorry for your loss, but I'm glad that the issue was resolved before any more took a turn for the worse.


----------



## atlfrog (Dec 31, 2006)

Very glad to hear that! It always makes me sick to my stomach when that happens and it has only happen to me once or twice.


----------

